# No Surround Sound on Internet Browsers?



## Necifix

Heyo,

Every time I try to play something on YouTube or any site for that matter, whether it be Safari or Firefox, I only get 2.1 sound. My center channel and back left/back right speakers do not play anything. I open up iTunes and walaa, all 5.1 channels play. Why do web browsers only support 2.1? Or am I missing something? I am using the Klipsch ProMedia 5.1 Ultra speaker system and an Asus Xonar DX sound card. Thank you.

Necifix


----------



## Necifix

Still an issue. Why does nobody on this forum seem to know anything about computers other than their favorite graphics card? I can't seem to get any help with this.


----------



## Nanobyte

Necifix said:


> Why does nobody on this forum seem to know anything about computers other than their favorite graphics card?


Perhaps nobody knows the answer.  Perhaps it is only 2.0 sound.  More likely to get a response on Monday.  It's the weekend.


----------



## JordyAtkins

At a gues its probably due to compression of the material on the website. You can't expect to recieve full 5.1 from things on youtbe, as most seem to be filmed with a single microphone leading to only stereo being played etc. I know that DivX used to support 5.1, but thats because its a program, as is Veetle which I think also does.

On a side note, theres no point slating people on this forum if your note getting the answer you are after. Thats never going to get your respect or answers.


----------



## unreconstructed1

simply put, from what I've found is that Firefox doesn't support 5.1 surround. a Google search found a dozen support tickets on the same issue.

you may be able to work around the issue with a program called "Audio Sandbox" from SRS studios, which doesn't give you "true" 5.1, but it does split the audio from 2 channel to 6 channel. I haven't used the product, so I can't guarantee it, just an idea.


----------



## Necifix

JordyAtkins said:


> At a gues its probably due to compression of the material on the website. You can't expect to recieve full 5.1 from things on youtbe, as most seem to be filmed with a single microphone leading to only stereo being played etc. I know that DivX used to support 5.1, but thats because its a program, as is Veetle which I think also does.
> 
> On a side note, theres no point slating people on this forum if your note getting the answer you are after. Thats never going to get your respect or answers.



I agree, I apologize. I was in a bad mood. I've just had difficulties in the past with even seemingly minor problems and on every single occasion on every computer forum I have felt ignored, despite the fact that others had easier or harder problems. Kinda bitter about it. No excuse though.

Yeah, I used SRS Audio and it's alright, but, all of the vocals being forced through the center channel can lead to some distortion. It's alright though, I think I'll just stick to 5.1 via iTunes/WMP and deal with 2.1 on YouTube. Thanks.


----------

